
Ask HN: Why does HN have a black line on top of the page? - edem
The title says it all. I was not able to figure out. Someone died? There is no pinned post about it.
======
unimpressive
At the time of writing this is the number three story on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810)

HN does not have 'pinned posts'.

------
aurhum
It would be nice to have a tooltip for the black bar to see who has died.

